# '98 -- Struts or shocks?



## punkopoulos (Jul 20, 2004)

Within the past week I have noticed an almost squeaky noise coming from the rear of my car when I go over bumps. It doesn't happen all of the time, but I'm not sure if it has to do with needing new struts or shocks.. or which one a 98 Altima GXE needs. Also, does anyone happen to know a price range to have this fixed, or have had a similar problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

your car uses struts as do all altimas. you can check any of our vendors for aftermarket struts or you can go here for a price www.autozone.com or www.thepartsbin.com both of them will give you a good price.


----------



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

you get your squeek noise fixed?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

new struts decreased my squeak noise, but its still there, and i still feel every single bump in the road....


----------

